# Weekend away.. Desperate and needing Inspiration! HELP HELP HELP! :-)



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hola a todo!

I want to do something special for the OH's birthday. I am under strict instructions not to go silly and over the top and spend a fortune (I want to ignore that advice but if I do it will probably spoil the weekend!!!) Having said that, I am wiling to spend a bit of cash to make it the perfect weekend - we both need it!

I want to be within a 3-4 hour drive of Alicante because otherwise its not worth it for 2 nights - somewhere we can go friday afternoon and return sunday BUT, the OH has had a lot of stress recently and a death, so somewhere very romantic, special and just ... you know.. perfect would be nice!

Anyway, weekend of Fri 3rd - Sun 5th December I want to do something. I thought Madrid...but never been. Anyone have any suggestions for an itinerary of nice things to do...

*Better still*.. does anyone know anywhere where is is just isolation, mountains, or something breathtaking where you can stay in a hotel or rent somewhere and be alone, tranquillo and romantic (OH loves to be at the top of mountains, or in areas of extreme beauty). Having said that, somehwere we can drive an hour or so and be civilised so we dont get too bored!

In the UK my ideal would be a log cabin at the side of Loch Ness (but a bit of a hectic trip for 2 nights), so need the equivalent in Spain!

I am sure with the expert knowledge of the trusty folks in here someone will give me some amazing suggestions!

Thanks guys - really looking forward to yor replies!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Does it have to be Spain
A 4 hour drive would give you a 3 hour flight plus booking in time. Hand luggage only.
You could fly to Glasgow hire a car and be on Loch Lomandside.. in 4 hours.

Maiden


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

Look for an "escapada romantica" on this website: VIAJES: Ofertas de viajes y vacaciones - Atrapalo.com
I've had good luck with them in the past. I'd suggest the mountains of Cantabria or some vino en La Rioja, but that's way too far away. 

Good luck!





Edit: Just make sure to read the opinions about the places.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

You said help, help, help and I say spa, spa, spa!!
Really, for relaxation and maximum get away from it all flavour this is what you need.
I have been to several and the most beautiful with the best treatment was in Pastrana, which I think will be too far away from you, but just look at these photos, and you have the place to yourselves too!
Spa Rural Pastrana | Spa Rural en Guadalajara, Escapada Fin de Semana por 60 ? con Alojamiento Desayuno y Programa de Relajacion. Casas Rurales con encanto muy cerca de Madrid
They don't have a hotel though and we weren't that happy with the hotel we ended up in, but the spa was worth it all (and more)
Another place is EL Bosque outside Madrid, more over our way which is probably too far too, but I include it for future reference
http://madrid-sierra.el-bosque.org/homeMadrid.php
I haven't stayed in the hotel, but know people who have and were very happy.

So what can you do? You can look at these places and find somewhere to suit you.

Balnearios, Hoteles, SPA y Talasoterapia en España Portugal y Andorra | SPA Natura

Ofertas en Balnearios y Hoteles SPA de Castilla-La Mancha | TCLM

Alojamiento en hotel y casas rurales. Spa y balneario. Turismo rural y Actividades en lejosdelaciudad.com

Most of these places offer a massage or a "circuito" pack for the weekend and have even better offers if you can go during the week.

Also look at these which have offers every week including spas and weekends away.
50% de descuento en restaurantes, cine, deportes, eventos y mucho ms - Groupon.es

Descuentos del 70 % en ocio en tu ciudad. Compra en grupo. Compra colectiva.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I can mention Cuenca again, about 3 hours from Gandia area, so about 4 from you. Or Teruel, which is very Spanish and is slightly less time wise






Teruel & Albaraccin


----------



## pensionista (Sep 6, 2010)

fabulous pics !!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the lovely suggestions guys and for the effort you have put in!

I will take a look at all the suggestions later in more detail and of course tell you what I book! Gracias!


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

steve_in_spain said:


> Thanks for the lovely suggestions guys and for the effort you have put in!
> 
> I will take a look at all the suggestions later in more detail and of course tell you what I book! Gracias!


We have just booked for Christmas at a Pousada in Sagres, Algarve. Christmas eve and Christmas night 90 euros. A special deal at the moments where if you pay for a Saturday you get Friday night free. Includes breakfast! The deal is something to do with the launch of their new website and is only bookable until 12th Nov. Also it is not only limited to the Pousada at Sagres.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> I can mention Cuenca again, about 3 hours from Gandia area, so about 4 from you. Or Teruel, which is very Spanish and is slightly less time wise
> 
> Teruel & Albaraccin


My first New Years Resolution. I must get to Cuenca, I've never been!
And Teruel and Albarracin also look nice.


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> be civilised so we dont get too bored!
> 
> In the UK my ideal would be a log cabin at the side of Loch Ness (but a bit of a hectic trip for 2 nights), so need the equivalent in Spain!
> 
> ...


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

I can rent you a 3 bed, 2 bath cortijo for 50 euros a night but I think we are too far away!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Thought I would pop on to say thanks for all the advice on this. We ended up going to Granada... I know, not a quiet isolated place BUT was beautiful. We visited the Alhambra and stayed in a hotel right in the centre of the City. With the snow covered Sierra Nevada towering over the city and the markets for Navidad in full swing it was a wonderful few days.

For those who havn´t been, it really is a lovely city!

On another note we are keen to go to Cuenca and plan to do this in the new year! Thanks again!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Thought I would pop on to say thanks for all the advice on this. We ended up going to Granada... I know, not a quiet isolated place BUT was beautiful. We visited the Alhambra and stayed in a hotel right in the centre of the City. With the snow covered Sierra Nevada towering over the city and the markets for Navidad in full swing it was a wonderful few days.
> 
> For those who havn´t been, it really is a lovely city!
> 
> On another note we are keen to go to Cuenca and plan to do this in the new year! Thanks again!


Brilliant choice! and welcome back, we've missed you!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Brilliant choice! and welcome back, we've missed you!


Thanks, i missed you too!!!

Actually, i have been so busy with work and things, i totally lost track as to how long its been since I posted! I shall make more of an effort!!!


----------

